# Competency analysis profile



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Great profile andy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not sure where it is, but there is a “standard” for each of the sections in the logbook. In the “Scope of Practice” is says what “competent” looks like… but even though I have apprentices I have not looked at it in many years. I just go through the logbook with the guys and see what is missing and we work to get some experience in that area.

As you suggest, there is some areas that we won’t / can’t get experience in and we just blank it out. You still need to make the time for the theory part of it, but getting the hands on is difficult if not impossible.

For things like HV, I will get the apprentices to talk to the guys on the line truck and ask them to show some parts and pieces, some tools, etc. But have never had them climb a pole or do a mid-span brace before. Around here, the utilities are changing hands (seems like every week) so it has been a bit tough keeping those relationships with the guys on the trucks.

Cheers
John


----------



## andyhew (Feb 17, 2019)

so are you saying by taking the time to have them shown parts, pieces,(the theory) etc of works they won't get a chance to have hands on experience in, you can still attest to their competence and sign them off on said skills as an employer? 

Thanks John


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

To the OP if your attempting to challenge the Red Seal Exam, the MTCU has an information package you will need with all the info. 

As for the Training Standard book that Ontario apprentices need to fill out, it must be only 70% complete at least and they must provide proof of 9000 hours to write the exam.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

andyhew said:


> so are you saying by taking the time to have them shown parts, pieces,(the theory) etc of works they won't get a chance to have hands on experience in, you can still attest to their competence and sign them off on said skills as an employer?
> 
> Thanks John


Not exactly. My obligation as an employer is to be able to train my apprentices in all areas I can to a "competent" level. Not being able to train someone to that level does not exempt me from making efforts in other areas that we do not work in such as high voltage, pole line work, etc.

Sometimes you can just sit on the side of the road with a code book and look at a pole line and discuss the specifications. Does not mean I can check them off as "competent", but I have provided some background knowledge on the topic so they are at least familiar with what they are seeing or talking about.

Cheers
John


----------



## andyhew (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok understood, thanks for the help guys i should be able to get it submitted sooner than i thought then..

cheers


----------

